# Asheville Gun Show



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Asheville is having a gun show this weekend 21&22.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd better not tell my wife. She loves that area and she might try using it as an escuse for a 4 hour car ride to the mountains.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I'll tell her for you the leaves are beautiful and the weather is great. I love it up here. My pic is from my front yard last Feb.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> I'll tell her for you the leaves are beautiful and the weather is great. I love it up here. My pic is from my front yard last Feb.


My wife had a two-day confrence there last month, so we turned it into a long weekend get away. We toured Lake Lure and climbed up Chimney Rock. On the way home, we took the long way and drove up the Blue Ridge. The views then were awesome, I can only imagine what they are like now.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

beyond beautiful I get to live here year round. Plus I live in the country so my front yard is a target range. Love it!!


----------

